# التقرير اليومى لاعمال الصيانة



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (15 مايو 2006)

اخوانى الاعزاء ابعث للمهندسين اللذين يعملون بشركات او فى المواقع بنسخة من التقرير اليومى لاعمال الصيانة للاستفادة منة


----------



## عصام فارس محمد خلي (16 مايو 2006)

شكرا ياخى العزيز 
تقرير قيم جدا و قد افادنى كثيرا فى عملى


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (16 مايو 2006)

اشكرك كثيرا" اخي الكريم علي هذا الموضوع
بس لاسف الملف مفتحش عندي لان برنامج الاوفس المستخدم عندك 97 وهو ليس عندي
لو يمكن تحويلة الي 2000 او Xp يبقي مشكوووووور جداااا

ولك خالص حبي 
محمد عبد الفتاح


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 يناير 2008)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> اشكرك كثيرا" اخي الكريم علي هذا الموضوع
> بس لاسف الملف مفتحش عندي لان برنامج الاوفس المستخدم عندك 97 وهو ليس عندي
> لو يمكن تحويلة الي 2000 او Xp يبقي مشكوووووور جداااا
> 
> ...


 

اخى الكريم مهندس محمد البرنامج المستخدم فى الملف 2003 ارجو تحميل الملف مرة اخرى


----------



## احمد اسماعيل (28 يناير 2008)

ممكن معالومات عن فريون R404a


----------



## احمد اسماعيل (28 يناير 2008)

مشكور ممكن فريون R404a


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

احمد اسماعيل قال:


> ممكن معالومات عن فريون R404a


 
​*R 404 A​Hazards identification​Advice on critical hazards to man and the environment:
Low acute toxicity. High exposures may cause an abnormal heart rhythm and prove suddenly
fatal. Very high atmospheric concentrations may cause anaesthetic effects and asphyxiation.
Liquid splashes or spray may cause freeze burns to skin and eyes

.​*


----------



## pora (29 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

pora قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


 





​


----------



## وليد انيس (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااا وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## باثابت (10 يوليو 2009)

الله يجزاك بالخير واشكرا ع حسن تعاملك


----------



## العربي غيور (13 أبريل 2010)

الله يفتح عليك وشكراً على الموضوع.


----------



## خيري الشريف (22 يونيو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً ومزيد من العطاء


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (23 يونيو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على التقرير الرائع وبارك الله فيك &


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
خيركم ما يجود بما عنده


----------



## eehaboo (23 يونيو 2010)

ملف مفيد شكرا لك


----------



## Atatri (23 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aseerr (7 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## thaeribrahem (7 فبراير 2012)

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## حيدراكرم (7 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لكم


----------



## kokohamo2003 (7 فبراير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## mustafafathy111 (20 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووور عزيزي المهندس


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (20 يناير 2013)

ألف شكر


----------



## nofal (20 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## عمران احمد (20 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## اسامة اشرى (20 أبريل 2013)

مشكوررررر على الملف الرائع


----------



## بسيوني حسن (22 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## thaeribrahem (22 أبريل 2013)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## ahmedcamor (22 أبريل 2013)

الفكرة رائعة ياريت نشوف التقارير دى دايما وتستمر


----------



## xriyax (6 أبريل 2015)

شكرا


----------



## xriyax (6 أبريل 2015)

جاري التنزيل


----------



## xriyax (6 أبريل 2015)

لازم 10 مشاركات


----------



## xriyax (6 أبريل 2015)

باقي 4


----------



## xriyax (6 أبريل 2015)

باقي 3


----------



## fawzann (8 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

